# Best Netflix binge?



## Alix (Aug 30, 2018)

I’m looking for recommendations for your favourite binge watch. I’ve done a few and I’m looking for new stuff. Couldn’t get into Dexter, watched part of Breaking Bad, loved House of Cards, watched OITNB til last season. Prefer humour, medical, law, and police stuff. I’m open to new things though. I’ve tried Last Man on Earth and wasn’t sold. Going to try a few more episodes before I decide. 

Suggestions?


----------



## roadfix (Aug 30, 2018)

3 seasons of *NARCOS*


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 30, 2018)

If you are able to overlook the sexism, Boston Legal is very good.


----------



## Alix (Aug 30, 2018)

Thanks guys! Haven’t tried either of those. Going in my list.


----------



## CakePoet (Aug 30, 2018)

Sense8, but not if you are  a prude or cant handle weird things...


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 30, 2018)

We are currently watching all episodes of Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries..


Recent binges include Anne with an E, Father Brown, Hell on Wheels, Babylon Berlin and Midsummer Murders..


We sure binge a lot since dumping cable...   


Ross


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 30, 2018)

Saw Miss Fisher on my cable and caught up with the last of them on Netflix.  But think something are different only too long ago to figure it out. 

Loved Midsummer Murders too - Binged watched the whole original set.  Got thru most of the second.  Wanted to go back and start anew with the first ones - but ...  not available anymore. 

Saw most of Father Brown waaaay back when, but good to watch again, love it. 

Try the Russian ones - Silverspoon, Sniffer
Swedish - Tallon


----------



## buckytom (Aug 30, 2018)

We're watching the remake of Hawai'i 5 O, and Start Trek: TNG, both starting from from season 1.

There's only been 1 season of it, but for a silly watch, check out The Norsemen.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 30, 2018)

Also just 1 season, but I loved Altered Carbon.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 30, 2018)

I really enjoyed both seasons of *Anne with An E*. Prince Edward Island is such a special place. We were fortunate to visit there so the wonderful production meant so much more.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 30, 2018)

bethzaring said:


> If you are able to overlook the sexism, Boston Legal is very good.






Glenn and I both thought _Boston Legal_ was hilarious.  Shatner was soooooo funny.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 30, 2018)

Nothing to binge, but for a fantastic feel-good movie, you can't miss with Eddy Murphy's _Mr. Church._  So totally not Murphy but, after you watch this film, there's absolutely NO WAY you could be in a bad humor.  It's also based on a true story, which made me want a "Mr. Church."


----------



## Alix (Aug 31, 2018)

Wow, thanks all! I'll let you know what I picked first. Haven't watched any of those!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 31, 2018)

Murdoch Mysteries (the new seasons/episodes on Ovation channel are called The Artful Detective)

I love Father Brown


----------



## Vinylhanger (Sep 3, 2018)

I just finished Mr. Kim's Convenience.  Very funny.  Best comedy series I have seen in many years.  Tastefully unPC.  Only two seasons so far, but they were picked up for more in Canada.


----------



## Just Cooking (Sep 3, 2018)

msmofet said:


> Murdoch Mysteries (the new seasons/episodes on Ovation channel are called The Artful Detective)
> 
> I love Father Brown


 Will look for that and we love Father Brown too...  
Ross


----------



## Katie H (Sep 3, 2018)

Something else came to mind after a discussion Glenn and I had at breakfast this morning.

Several years ago we watched all the _Seinfield_ episodes from start to finish.  Soooooo funny and it's a pleasure to watch without any commercial interruptions.  The continuity is what made watching the whole series enjoyable.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 3, 2018)

Katie H said:


> ..... and it's a pleasure to watch without any commercial interruptions.  The continuity is what made watching the whole series enjoyable.



Katie H - you've said the truth there!  no commercial interruptions is a blessing

and it is so true...

the continuity makes watching a series so much more understandable and enjoyable!


----------



## msmofet (Sep 3, 2018)

Just Cooking said:


> Will look for that and we love Father Brown too...
> Ross



I think you will like Murdoch. I love the whole cast. Some characters have changed over the years but the core cast is the same. He (Yannick Bisson) has been in several of the Aurora Teagarden Mystery movies on Hallmark Channel.

I always loved Mr. Weasley in the Potter movies. I was happy to see him show up in a couple Doctor Who episodes as Rory's father.

I was over joyed when I discovered Father Brown. I binge watched them as soon as they hit Netflix. I do miss Lady Felicia, Sid and the first Chief Inspector.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Oct 14, 2018)

I watched The Mysteries of Laura friday night.  Looks like it will be a fun one.

On Hulu I have been binging on Chips and Adam-12 lately.   Fun to watch them film in the same places and how it changed in 10 or so years, then look on Google Earth and see the changes now..  Also it is interesting that I look at it with totally different eyes than when I was a kid.

I speed binged the first 5 seasons of Orange is the New Black. Then this last season came on and it just feels like they are phoning it in.  Maybe it was the long 6 month break betseen seasons, but I stopped watching for now.


----------



## CakePoet (Oct 14, 2018)

The Curious Creations of Christine McConnell, the best  cooking / horror with a plot. I love it, but it isnt for kids... trust me on that.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 14, 2018)

Vinylhanger said:


> On Hulu I have been binging on Chips and Adam-12 lately.   Fun to watch them film in the same places and how it changed in 10 or so years, then look on Google Earth and see the changes now..  Also it is interesting that I look at it with totally different eyes than when I was a kid.



I can totally relate to that.    I still live close to the areas where all these episodes were filmed.     As a film student I used to hang around at various locations as they were being filmed....


----------



## jabbur (Oct 14, 2018)

I enjoyed Call the Midwife. It's kind of medical.


----------



## Rascal (Oct 14, 2018)

Boston legal is very funny. I watched peaky blinders recently. Really really good.

Russ


----------



## Vinylhanger (Oct 14, 2018)

roadfix said:


> I can totally relate to that.    I still live close to the areas where all these episodes were filmed.     As a film student I used to hang around at various locations as they were being filmed....


That is very cool.

You can probably answer a question I've always had.  The first 3 or 4 seasons of ChiPs was almost entirely filmed on the freeways.  The all of a sudden very few if any were on the freeways.

Is this because they were building them during the first few seasons, then they didn't have access to them after they were built.

It was similar during Adam-12.  They used a neighborhood on ramp rather often.  I looked it up, and the house in the background is still there.

Fun stuff.

Just one of those random questions by a tv geek.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 14, 2018)

Rascal said:


> Boston legal is very funny. I watched peaky blinders recently. Really really good.
> 
> Russ




"Hi, I'm Denny Crane."


All you have to do is to go from there.  Loved _Boston Legal._


----------



## jd_1138 (Oct 15, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> I really enjoyed both seasons of *Anne with An E*. Prince Edward Island is such a special place. We were fortunate to visit there so the wonderful production meant so much more.



Yeah definitely _Anne with an E_ -- it's a must watch.  

Wife and the neighbor lady are plowing through _Shameless. _ It's kinda raunchy (lots of sex, nudity).  It's their guilty pleasure.  It's kinda free with the nudity, but it has heart.

Also, _Vampire Diaries _is another one my wife plowed through.

_The Walking Dead_ is great if you like horror.  All 8 seasons except for the current one are on Netflix.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 15, 2018)

For the most part, I find all things zombie pretty stupid, but my son got me hooked on Z Nation. It's the standard zombie stuff, but it also is pretty funny.


----------



## msmofet (Oct 17, 2018)

buckytom said:


> For the most part, I find all things zombie pretty stupid, but my son got me hooked on Z Nation. It's the standard zombie stuff, but it also is pretty funny.



I don't like zombie stuff much either. I think the only zombie movie I liked was


----------



## buckytom (Oct 17, 2018)

Yes, that was a good one as well.

The only zombie movie that scares me is I am Legend. It reminds me of so many nights spent alone on deserted streets in the city.

The rest are stupid.


----------



## msmofet (Oct 18, 2018)

buckytom said:


> yes, that was a good one as well.
> 
> The only zombie movie that scares me is i am legend. It reminds me of so many nights spent alone on deserted streets in the city.
> 
> The rest are stupid.



I like this version. But for some reason I never think of this as a zombie movie.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 18, 2018)

Cool, never saw it. Gonna have to try to see how I can watch t. Thanks.


----------

